# overarm pin router



## Edward J Keefer (Jan 28, 2005)

I found a page on how to build an overarm pin router.
But before I start a new project, I would like to see some of the pin routers that members have. Question? I assume (and you know what that word means- ass-u-me). Do you think that I could build it something like a router table. Fence, and all of the other bells, that we normally have on a router table.
thanx for any input that yo may have.
Ed aka trap


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Just add the pin stand to the table you may already have.
On back order till March.
MLCS daisy pin router

Or, another style may be what you want.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

H Trap

If I recall you have a RAS just use it, with a shop made bracket to hold the router.
It's a very easy way to have a pin router.


======



trap said:


> I found a page on how to build an overarm pin router.
> But before I start a new project, I would like to see some of the pin routers that members have. Question? I assume (and you know what that word means- ass-u-me). Do you think that I could build it something like a router table. Fence, and all of the other bells, that we normally have on a router table.
> thanx for any input that yo may have.
> Ed aka trap


----------



## Edward J Keefer (Jan 28, 2005)

I did not think when I posted this:haha:. I did a search on over head routers and found that two contibutors have made posts on the subject. Thank you Bobj3 and Clousau. 
I will find an old drill press and start from there. I am not make a drawing and really good plans. My idea is to mount the parts of a drill press on a home made router table and attach a router to the upper part of the drill press.
Bobj3, it took me about ten minutes to figure out that what you were talking about when you said "RAS". Your should get a job with the government. SOTUS. he-he. 
When I get it done will post a picture of it and other machines I have built.:haha:


----------

